# Survey of the use of musical instruments in Scripture



## SRoper (Jul 31, 2013)

Where would I find a comprehensive survey on the use of musical instruments in Scripture? I am looking for something that lists every instance from the invention of musical instruments in Genesis to the downfall of the musicians of Babylon in Revelation.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 31, 2013)

I am not in my study to look, but I recall there being a pretty exhaustive list in Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church by John Girardeau.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 31, 2013)

Musical instruments are certainly a wonderful gift from God.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pastor Todd Ruddell goes over this in his series Reformation Distinctives beginning with #7: http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/SiteContent/66/documents/Audio/042411S-P.mp3


----------



## SRoper (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the resources. I was able to find _Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church_ in its entirety online.


----------

